# Daten von alter Festplatte retten?



## PaddyG2s (7. November 2009)

Hey,

meine schwester hat einen alten Laptop der kaputt ist. (er geht gar nicht mehr) Der is schon über 6 jahre alt also konnte ich nix mehr machen, jedoch sind dort viele Bilder gewesen vom Urlaub usw.

Ich habe jetzt die Festplatte ausgebaut (siehe bilder) 
Wie bekomme ich die daten auf meinen PC ?
Adapter ? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!!


----------



## lazy (7. November 2009)

Naja das sieht nach einer normalen 2,5" Festplatte aus. Du kannst du einen Adapter von 2,5" auf 3,5" kaufen und den dann ganz normal anschließen. Weiterhin gibts dann auch noch einen 3,5" zu USB Konverter falls du deinen PC nicht öffnen willst.


----------



## PaddyG2s (7. November 2009)

Ist das den ne IDE oder was ist das?
Adapter über USB oder Direkt ist mir eigentlich egal,
USB wäre am besten
Kannst du mir so einen Adapter mal zeigen? Also nen link wo ich sowas bekomme?

Edit:

Die bilder waren in einem Ordner auf dem Desktop, sind die dann auf der Festplatte oder wo sind die?


----------



## Axi (7. November 2009)

Ja die sind normalerweiße schon noch auf der Platte, wenns die nicht gerade in mitleidenschaft gezogen hat.


----------



## lazy (7. November 2009)

Die Daten findest du meistens unter C/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Eigene Daten sowie unter C/Desktop und wo das halt noch abgespeichert wurde. Du solltest selber mal nachschauen, es sieht für mich aber nach IDE aus. Kenne mich aber selber nicht mit Notebook Hardware aus-bei mir ist nur Desktop angesagt. Schau doch mal bei Reichelt die haben oft sowas.

MfG lazy

Hier ist ein Adapter für IDE (ACHTUNG  3,5"!) Dann benötigst du halt noch einen von 2,5 auf 3,5" IDE

Viel glück beim Datenretten!


----------



## PaddyG2s (7. November 2009)

Also nehme ich den DONGLE IDE-USB2 Konverter - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

und dazu noch ein IDE Adapter 2,5" zu 3,5" richtig?
Leider finde ich keinen, wo gibt es die den? 
Wäre echt nett von dir!

Edit:
Würde der hier gehen? http://www.amazon.de/intern-HDD-Festplatten-Adapter-IDE/dp/B000VHVNZ8/ref=pd_cp_ce_1
Sieht komisch aus ^^


----------



## lazy (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

muss ich gleich mal nachschauen ob ich noch so einen Adapter von 2,5" auf 3,5" finde. Der von Amazon sieht so aus als ob der für den Internen gerbauch (also im PC) ist. Um da die HDD einzubaune musst du sie direkt ans Board anschließen und dieser Adapter geht nicht über USB !

MfG lazy

So hab das hier gefunden. Laut Reichelt ist das ja für 2,5 und 3,5" also das sollte das ideale für dich sein. Schau aber nochmal zur Sicherheit nach das du wirklich IDE hast 

MfG lazy


----------



## PaddyG2s (8. November 2009)

danke schonmal für deine antwort!

Ist der Adapter nicht nur für SATA ?
Sata ist ja ne ganz andre schnittstelle wie IDE

Ich weiß selber nicht was des ist, sata auf keinen fall, vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand andres der mir hefen kann


----------



## INU.ID (8. November 2009)

2,5"+3,5" IDE + SATA =>USB

USB 2.0 zu IDE + SATA 2,5" + 3,5" Adapter + Netzteil bei eBay.de: IDE (endet 21.11.09 12:55:24 MEZ) (inkl. Versand 10,99€)

Da kannste jede IDE+SATA HD anklemmen und hast auch gleich das passende NT dabei.

Gruß


----------



## PaddyG2s (8. November 2009)

Muss ich dann nur die IDE platte an den vorgesehenen Anschluss anschliessen und dann nurnoch an USB oder auch an mit dem Sata anschluss?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Muss ich dann nur die IDE platte an den vorgesehenen Anschluss anschliessen und dann nurnoch an USB oder auch an mit dem Sata anschluss?


Ein 2.5" ide-anschluß hat 44 pins nicht wie der für 3.5" mit 40 pins.Das heißt,das der strom bei 2.5" mit über ide geliefert wird.Dazu steckst du das mitgelieferte adapterkabel zwischen den usb zu ide/sata-konverter und das netzteil.(muß ein kleiner steckplatz mit 2 pins am adapter sein)
Belegt wird an dem adapter übrigens immer nur ein anschluß,also 3.5" ide oder 2.5" ide oder sata.


----------



## PaddyG2s (8. November 2009)

Aso ok,

aber die HDD ist schon ne IDE oder, 
weil ich den Adapter gerade bestellt habe.

Das wird auf jeden fall gehen oder ?
Kenn mich mit IDE nicht gut aus, hab ich noch nie gehabt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Aso ok,
> 
> aber die HDD ist schon ne IDE oder,
> weil ich den Adapter gerade bestellt habe.


Laut dem hier schon.Scsi in einem notebook könnte es zwar mal gegeben haben,habe ich aber noch nie gesehen.


> Das wird auf jeden fall gehen oder ?
> Kenn mich mit IDE nicht gut aus, hab ich noch nie gehabt


Gibt es sata schon so lange oder beschäftigst du dich noch nicht so lange damit?Verwundert mich grad ein wenig.Andererseits kann auch mein zeitgefühl täuschen...
Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal deine bilder angeschaut (startpost).Die platte steckt aber noch in einer art einbaurahmen.Da muß die noch raus,damit du den adapter,welcher auf dem festplattenanschluß steckt,noch entfernen kannst.Ein 2.5" ide-port hat 44 frei stehende pins und keine klemmen o.ä.


----------



## PaddyG2s (8. November 2009)

Als ich mich mit PC beschäftigt habe, war SATA schon lange auf dem Markt, den IDE anschluss kenne ich ja aber genaueres weiß ich nicht, hab ihn auch nie benuzt  

Muss ich dann noch die Abdeckung abmachen? (Bilder folgen heute abend)
Auch bei den Pins? Weil da immer 2 zusammen sind.


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

öhm...sata festplatten haben keine pins? 


zur datenrettung würde ich die festplatte spiegeln. auf die gespiegelte checkdisk ausführen und dann schauen. wenn etwas fehlt, mit recuva überprüfen....
damit bin ich oft sehr weit gekommen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2009)

So wie ich das sehe,ist an der platte unten eine art rahmen oder metallplatte dran.Die muß noch ab mitsammt dem steckaufsatz am ide-port.Die oberseite der platte siehst du ja bereits und auf der unterseite muß eine platine mit chips drauf zu sehen sein.(so kenn ich das von allen bisherigen 2.5" platten)


feivel schrieb:


> öhm...sata festplatten haben keine pins?


Würde ich nicht als solche bezeichnen,da sie in einem stecker zusammengefasst und eingegossen sind.Außerdem stehen sie nicht frei.


----------



## PaddyG2s (9. November 2009)

Hab nochmal bilder gamcht vom Anschluss und von der seite!
Muss ich das alles weg machen?
Wie mach ich die Abdeckung auf bild 2 weg ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. November 2009)

So wie ich das sehe ja.Auf deinem ersten bild die schwarze platten mit dem seitlichen blech (mit den schrauben drin,die die platte halten) sollte den einbaurahmen darstellen.Wenn du den demontierst dürfte auch der adapter mit ab gehen.
Dementsprechend solltest du einfach mal die eingekreisten schrauben entfernen und die platte wenn geht nach hinten weg ziehen.Dann solltest du die eigentliche festplatte in händen halten. (habe selbst sowas aber noch nicht demontiert) Du brauchst übringens keine angst davor haben an dem konstruckt alle kreuzschlitzschrauben zu entfernen.Sollten welche davon eine platine an ort und stelle halten ist dies ja zu erkennen und um die platte restlos zu zerlegen benötigst du wenigstens einen extrem kelinen sternbit oder gar spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. November 2009)

Hab es jetzt aufgeschraubt und das kam dabei raus! ^^ 
Adapter konnte man auch entfehrnen, aber warum sind 4 Pins etwas schräg??


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. November 2009)

Meinst du beim drauf schauen rechts den block aus 4 pins?Wenn ja,die werden bloß leicht verbogen sein.Das hat nix zu sagen,da durch setzen von jumpern auf diese pins festgelegt wird,ob das laufwerk als master,slave oder cable select läuft.(das bild wie die jumper bei was zu sitzen haben ist auf der platte oben aufgedruckt) Das wird bei ide benötigt,da pro kabel 2 geräte an einem port angeschlossen werden können.Deine platte steht übrigens auf master und das mußt du so lassen,da der adapter die platte sonst nicht erkennt.
Solltest du pins aus dem großen block links (44 pins) meinen,dann mußt du sie wieder ein wenig gerade machen damit der adapter auch drauf geht.

Edit:Hab gerade gesehen,das die 4 pins zu dem großen block gehören.Du wirst sie wohl beim seitlichen abziehen des adapters leicht verbogen haben.Rück sie einfach vorsichtig wieder ein wenig gerade und gut ist.


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. November 2009)

Ok werd ich machen, ich hoffe das morgen der Adapter kommt.
Muss ich ausser die Pins gerade zu biegen noch was machen?
Mit dem Master oder so ? 

Gru?!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. November 2009)

Mußt nichts weiter machen.Einfach den adapter anschließen (aber nicht verkehrt herum,wenn du dir nicht sicher bist foto machen und posten),strom drauf geben (die platte muß laufen) und erst danach den adapter per usb mit dem pc verbinden.


----------



## PaddyG2s (11. November 2009)

Kann ich die Platte wie in meinem Dritt letzten Antwort die festplatte ohne den einbaurahmen lassen?
Also mit der grünen unterseite. Darf man die anfassen oder passiert dann was mit den daten darin?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. November 2009)

Du kannst sie ohne einbaurahmen lassen.Wenn du die daten herunter holen willst,schließe sie an und lege sie anschließend auf papier oder was anderes isolierendes.
Wenn sie läuft solltest du die platte aber nicht drehen oder anderes damit machen.Das währ nicht gut.


----------



## zwergi (11. November 2009)

da hat man meistens einen strom kabel was dann an die steckdose muss und dann halt diesen adapter von ide auf usb....
da muss du halt die hdd mit strom versorgen und mit usb an deinem PC anschliessen udn schon wird es als Datenträger erkannt..nanfassen geht schon aber wenn du damit hin und her machst das is net gut für die hdd


----------



## PaddyG2s (12. November 2009)

So heute ist der adapter gekommen! 
Den ordner mit den bilder habe ich gefunden aber dann kommt das wenn ich sie öffnen möchte.
Siehe bild 4!!!
Was kann ich tuen?
Sind die bilder beschädigt? 

Ich hoffe doch nicht sonst ...... -.-


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. November 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Sind die bilder beschädigt?


Kann sein,muß aber nicht.Versuche sie doch einfach mal auf deine festplatte zu kopieren und dann zu öffnen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (12. November 2009)

Ich kann die aus der Festplatte nehmen, wollte sie kopieren aber ging nicht.
War etwa alles um sonst 

Was kann ich noch versuchen?
Daten wiederherstellen oder so?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. November 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Was kann ich noch versuchen?
> Daten wiederherstellen oder so?


Du könntest noch versuchen ein image dieser partition mittels eines entsprechenden tools anzulegen und die daten dann aus dem image holen.
Was für ein bs war eigentlich auf dem laptop?
Gilt das kopier-problem für alle daten auf der platte?(versuch doch mal was aus dem hauptverzeichnis zu kopieren)
War noch mehr an programmen auf dem laptop außer windows,ggf. office,antivierus und firewall? (Software,die z.b. das filesystem beeinflussen könnte)


----------



## PaddyG2s (12. November 2009)

Das BS war Win XP
Auf der platte waren vielleicht Office und AMG, keine extra Firewall oder so.
Ich kann nur die Daten nicht kopiren von den Benutzer Ordnern.
Sonst kann ich alles öffnen.

Also z.B C:/Benutzer/Name/Desktop/Eigene Bilder/02374.JPG geht nicht
Aber wenn ich eine Datei die nicht in dem Ordner Benutzer ist geht das, Alle bilder,PDF usw. 

Was sollte ich jetzt machen?

Edit:
Mal 2 bilder gemacht!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2009)

Hmmm...da du die rechte nicht ändern kannst,wird es wohl ganz schwierig...
Hast du mal versucht die bilder innerhalb der platte in einen anderen ordner zu verschieben?
War der laptop passwort geschützt?Wenn ja,dann vieleicht mal ein passwort geschütztes admin-konto auf deinem pc mit dem selben passwort wie auf dem lappi einrichten und unter verwendung des so erstellten kontos mal das kopieren versuchen.
Wenn das auch nix bringt,kannst du es nur noch mit xp versuchen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (13. November 2009)

Die Ordner kann ich in der Festplatte rumschieben wie ich will und wo ich will, bringt leider nix.

Hab einen neuen Admin Account gemacht mit einem Passwort -> geht auch nicht.

Werde es morgen auf XP versuchen melde das ergebnis morgen!

Aber...
ich bin bei den Ordner wo die bilder sind auf Eigenschaften/Sicherheit und hab mir dort alle Rechte geholt ( Lesen,Schreiben,Löschen usw. ) müsste es dann nicht gehen ?
Woran liegt das, dass ich alle daten die in dem Ordner Benutzer sind nicht öffnen kann, also wirklich alle.
In den andren Ordnern geht das ohne Probleme.

*P.s:
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für deine mühe TurricanVeteran *


MFG PaddyG2s


----------



## PaddyG2s (14. November 2009)

*PROBLEM GELÖST *

Hab die HDD an das MacBook meiner Sis angesteckt und dann könnte ich alle bilder sehen und kopieren!

Trotzdem danke ich euch für die antworten!!!

Kann geschlossen werden denke ich!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Hab die HDD an das MacBook meiner Sis angesteckt und dann könnte ich alle bilder sehen und kopieren!


Daran hätte ich noch denken können.Linux und anscheinend auch macOS interessieren die von windows vergebenen rechte nicht.
Hattest du es mal mit xp versucht?Xp verwendet glaube ntfs 5 während vista ntfs 6 benutzt.Das könnte die ursache sein,warum du keinen zugriff hattest.


----------



## PaddyG2s (14. November 2009)

Ich wollte zuerst ne LiveCD machen mit linux, hab auch schon alles vorbereitet aber dann kam mit der Mac und hab es ausprobiert und es ging!

Xp ging auch nicht, aber is ja jetzt egal, die bilder sind da ^^ 
Danke schön!


----------

